# Blue Ridge Beef Recalls Frozen Turkey with Bone Dog Food



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Blue Ridge Beef is voluntarily recalling one of its frozen products due to the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes.


The affected products are sold in 2 lb chubs and can be identified with the following manufacturing codes:

Lot #103 mfd12716

Turkey with bone

UPC code 854298001887

The affected products were distributed to retail stores in North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, and Florida.

Listeria can affect animals eating the product and there is a risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the products or any surface exposed to these products.

Consumers who have purchased the above lot of turkey for dogs are urged to stop feeding them and return products to the place of purchase for a full refund, or dispose of them immediately. Those with questions can email the company at [email protected].

~Petguide.com


----------

